# 10.2.4 update replaces httpd.conf



## cinolas (Feb 14, 2003)

I just updated to 10.2.4 and the first thing I noticed was that the update had replaced my httpd.conf file.

I restored a backup but now I wonder why it got replaced in the first place.

Not knowing UNIX at all, I don't know how to compare the two httpd files to see what exactly was changed. I couldn't find a gui utility that compares text files either...

The new http.conf had the default virtualhost settings and all of my virtual hosts had vanished.

Could it be that it simply resets the httpf.conf ?

Then why ?

Is there an update to Apache that justifies changes in the http.conf ?

There is nothing about this on the Apple site nor in the 10.2.4 update documentation.

Any idea, suggestion, information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cinolas (Feb 14, 2003)

First of all, you should read the upgrade info completely, there is a change to Apache: the RendezVous module !

Second, any darned old text editing software will compare texts, even Word!

;-)

New additions to the httpd.conf: there is a LoadModule and a AddModule for the new Rendez-Vous module and also a AddType image/x-icon .ico

I ended up adding the new lines manually to my old httpd.conf.

I hope this helps someone else because otherwise it's quite a useless correspondence with myself.


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2003)

actually i thought you were a bit rough on yourself there. give yourself some slack - you fixed it. 

oh, and i'm sure somebody will benefit from this. thanks for posting your own solutions.


----------



## bluehz (Feb 14, 2003)

diff -bi /etc/httpd/httpd.conf /etc/httpd/httpd.conf.applesaved

This will show you the changes between your config file and the new one installed with the update.

more info here:
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9374&highlight=diff


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm downloading 10.2.4 now.

The Apple KB article does not mention these things.

Any other oddities I should be on the lookout for?

Is that a more detailed Read Me?


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 16, 2003)

How to restore your previous apache configuration to its pre-10.2.4 state (this will cause the Rendezvous modules not to be called, but will get you back up and running as you were before):
sudo -s
cd /etc/httpd
cp -pf httpd.conf httpd.conf.10.2.4
mv httpd.conf.applesaved httpd.conf
apachectl graceful
exit


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 16, 2003)

Rather than overwriting the new httpd.conf with your old one, you really ought to open them both up in a tool that will let you merge them (I used BBedit).

That way you get the new Rendievous and other stuff Apple added...


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 16, 2003)

Sure, if you want Rendezvous support. I don't want my server to bear that extra load as its functionality is unnecessary in my situation (no matter how great or small the added load actually is). So I just backed up Apple's new configuration and put my old one back in place. Doubtless others will have the same goal, which is why I posted the directions above. (I had my server back online 30 seconds after the 10.2.4 update, working just as I had it tuned before the update.)


----------

